#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-08-01
<ltaveras> hello everybody
<ltaveras> im looking for mr. jono bacon
<ltaveras> our locoteam republicaubuntu was not include in the new loco team directory
<ltaveras> this team its from dominican republic
<ltaveras> join #jokosher
<cjohnston> ltaveras: I'm looking into it.. It's 10pm here, so it might have to wait until tomorrow
<ltaveras> thanks
<ltaveras> here its 10pm also
<cjohnston> ltaveras: send me an email, chrisjohnston at ubuntu dot com   and ill get back to you with updates
<cjohnston> please
<ltaveras> i will
<ltaveras> thanks
<ltaveras> send it
<cjohnston> thanks ltaveras.. give me a day or so to see what I can figure out please
<ltaveras> your welcome
<ltaveras> thanks a lot for your kindness
<huats> morning
<bkerensa> morning
<locodir-user> hola soy nueva nuevisima en linux que distribución me aconsejan usar para no perder el entusiasmo....
<AlanBell> !es
<ubot4> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<locodir-user> thanks sorry, I am new at Linux and I was wondering if anybody has a suggestion for me about which would be the best distribution to start :)
<ltaveras> Hi Fellows
<ltaveras> im looking for Mr. Jono Bacon,
<ltaveras> Im from Dominican Republic LocoTeam
<ltaveras> our team its not longer listed on the LoCo directory at ubuntu.com
<ltaveras> what we have to do to been restored
<ltaveras> i really appreciate your help
<czajkowski> ltaveras: it's nothing jono can do 
<czajkowski> I beleive you were asked to mail cjohnston who is one of the developers 
<czajkowski> it's a developer thing not something that I think jono can help with 
<ltaveras> thanks
<mhall119> is the team still in the ~locoteams LP team?
<mhall119> I don't see a https://launchpad.net/~republicaubuntu
<ltaveras> we're improving the site
<ltaveras> https://launchpad.net/repulicaubuntu
<rww> that's a project, not a team :\
<paultag> republicaubuntu is also not a valid loco name :(
<kaltxi> Hey, I've done https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+question/166319 <-- that but I'm not sure If I'm missing something… I'm simply trying to translate to Na'vi… ?
<paultag> oh jeez
<paultag> I guess if we can have Klingon, we must allow Na'vi
<paultag> K'plah
<kaltxi> ;)
<kaltxi> paultag that was actually going to be my argument if you denied it for being an artificial language 
<paultag> kaltxi: me? I'd not be able to deny something like that if I tried :)
<kaltxi> :P
<paultag> kaltxi: I'm in charge of LoCo teams, not Locale teams :)
<paultag> plus, I think it's a cool and good thing
<kaltxi> :D
<paultag> kaltxi: I wish you the best of luck, friend! :)
<kaltxi> thanks!
<kaltxi> klingon needs more activity ;) 
<kaltxi> If I was able to speak it i'd help
<paultag> yeah I totally agree
<paultag> but I can only hardly speak German, and pass for an English speaker :)
<kaltxi> haha ;)
<kaltxi> mein deutsch ist nicht sehr gut :P
<paultag> ja, ich auch :)
<kaltxi> :)
<paultag> Mein Deutsch ist wie in 2-jahr alt :)
<kaltxi> paultag can you see anything I've done wrong in the application thingy :P
<paultag> kaltxi: nosir, looks like it's just hanging
<paultag> kaltxi: might want to ask the localizers
<kaltxi> who?
<kaltxi> ;P
<paultag> kaltxi: this channel is for local communities, not translation work :)
<paultag> kaltxi: ubuntu-translators, I think 
<kaltxi> oo i see
<paultag> #ubuntu-translators
<paultag> I think that's right
<kaltxi> ah!
<paultag> dpm: would know
<kaltxi> :)
<kaltxi> yep
<paultag> cool :)
<paultag> kaltxi: and it looks like the ISO language code is real and firm according to ISO 639-2
<paultag> kaltxi: should have no problem I think
<kaltxi> i looked on wikipedia :P
<paultag> :)
<kaltxi> i couldn't find it anywhere else
<paultag> oh wait
<paultag> kaltxi: according to a look at the actual ISO code, art is Artificial languages
<kaltxi> hmm
<paultag> kaltxi: humm, you might have some issues there
<paultag> but you might be able to get away with it
<kaltxi> well it is an artificial language :P
<paultag> kaltxi: I'd suggest ubuntu-i10n-art-navi
<kaltxi> okay 
<paultag> kaltxi: and put that underneath i10n-art, but they'll know better over in translators
<kaltxi> well im not fussed so long as we can get translating :P
<paultag> kaltxi: yeppers
<dpm> paultag, kaltxi, that's correct: #ubuntu-translators for anything translations-related
<paultag> dpm: sorry to bug you :)
<dpm> paultag, no worries, that's what I'm here for :)
<paultag> :)
<cjohnston> ltaveras: you were listed and you no longer are listed?
<cjohnston> paultag: mind updating me on the dominican republic situation please?
<ltaveras> what we have to do to getting back
<cjohnston> You have to be a team
<ltaveras> now we are moving to new hosting 
<cjohnston> A team is on Launchpad
<ltaveras> https://launchpad.net/repulicaubuntu
<AlanBell> a team starts with a ~
<AlanBell> that is a project, for some code
<AlanBell> a team is a list of people
<AlanBell> you need to set up https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-do
<AlanBell> https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam 
<AlanBell> actually, it exists
<paultag> cjohnston: what's there to update?
<paultag> cjohnston: I have no idea what's up
<paultag> cjohnston: I know we had a bug saying they were MIA
<paultag> cjohnston: and I think we have a re-approval
<AlanBell> you need to contact those people, and sort it out from there, or ask the loco-council to help if you can't contact any of the existing admins
<paultag> but I've never seen republicaubuntu
<cjohnston> I saw you joined in on the conversation, so i wasnt sure if there was anything new
<paultag> cjohnston: sec, let me check records
<paultag> cjohnston: ah, there was a back and forth through the ML on contacts
<paultag> between me and Lisander Taveras lisander.reyes@codetel.net.do
<paultag> cjohnston: it looks like they're not any sort of loco, they're apparently invited to locoteams, but not a member
<cjohnston> So pretty much paultag, if they want to be a team they need to create a team?
<paultag> cjohnston: https://launchpad.net/~locoteams/+members
<paultag> cjohnston: they're down in invited
<paultag> for https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-do
<paultag> owned by https://launchpad.net/~jmpp-rd
<paultag> who has not responded to my emails
<cjohnston> Gotcha
<cjohnston> So it's an LC issue and not an LD issue
<paultag> cjohnston: well not even LC
<paultag> cjohnston: they just have to accept the invite to become a loco teams
<paultag> loco team*
<paultag> cjohnston: it's out of our hands as well, unless someone wants to re-take the team
<cjohnston> Right.. but if noone can get ahold of jmpp-rd
<paultag> right
<paultag> but no one has asked
<cjohnston> gotcha
<paultag> so AFAIC it's not LD or LC :)
<paultag> morelike LP :)
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> I'm going to try to figure out what the story is with oregon
<paultag> cjohnston: cools?
<paultag> cjohnston: yeah, I have no idea there
<cjohnston> sounds good to me
<paultag> ok, rockn
<ltaveras> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-do
<paultag> ltaveras: you must be  Lisander Taveras lisander.reyes@codetel.net.do
<paultag> ltaveras: did you read the response I emailed you?
<ltaveras> yes i am
<ltaveras> codetel its now claro
<ltaveras> so they change mail server name
<paultag> ltaveras: I responded to your message to -contacts the day you sent it
<ltaveras> let check
<ltaveras> hold
<paultag> ltaveras: did you recieve my mail explaining what's up?
<paultag> ltaveras: http://www.mail-archive.com/loco-contacts@lists.ubuntu.com/msg05076.html
<paultag> ltaveras: copy for you :)
<paultag> ltaveras: you can also read the scrollback where I just explained it to cjohnston 
<paultag> ltaveras: cool?
<ltaveras> so i have to wait to be reinvited 
<paultag> ltaveras: no
<paultag> ltaveras: read my email :)
<ltaveras> ok
<paultag> the issue is 100% in the hands of ubuntu-do
<SergioMeneses> hi all
<paultag> if the team leader / admin is MIA, then you follow what I said in the bottom bit :)
<paultag> otherwise it should be a quick fix
<cjohnston> hello
<paultag> hey SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> cjohnston, paultag \o
<SergioMeneses> Greetings from Colombia
<paultag> howdy!
<ltaveras> what about if im unable to contact launchpad team administrator
<ltaveras> jmpp-rd
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-08-02
<SergioMeneses> hi all
<akgraner> informit just published my article on Ubuntu Community: LoCo Communities Explained - thought I'd share it with the channel  - http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=1739163
<mhall119> akgraner: I shared it in #ubuntu-website too
<akgraner> mhall119, thanks
<bkerensa> paultag: You around?
<paultag> kinouchou: hey sure
<paultag> Opps
<paultag> sorry kinouchou 
<paultag> I guess bkerensa parted
<kinouchou> no problem paultag
<paultag> kinouchou: how are you, hope you're well :)
<paultag> while i've got you :)
<kinouchou> I'm fine paultag
<kinouchou> and you?
<paultag> kinouchou: well, thanks for asking :) -- How's things in France?
<kinouchou> too warm for me but it's ok
<paultag> I know the feeling :)
<chilicuil> hi there, does anyone here is also joining the ubuntu global jam?, I'm currently trying to get into the action, and currently I've talked with my ubuntu local team (ubuntu-mx), we already have the place, and we'd like to make it as best as we can, we're planning translating, fixing bugs (basic bugs), triaging, as well as having tables for general support, I'd just like to ear advices, this will be our first ugj!, how many strings do u
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-08-03
<bkerensa> Any LoCo Council people awake? 
<bkerensa> anyone awake on loco council?
<nigelb> popey: ^
<nigelb> Also, czajkowski ^
 * nigelb refraints from using the bot
<nigelb> If its something really urgent, you can use the bot to ping them all
<popey> h
<popey> *hi
<popey> bkerensa: wassup?
<popey> I am about to leave for work, but type what you need and we will see it, or email us
<rww> Washington state is up, technically
<bkerensa> popey: Hi, Just wondering how we would find out why Oregon LoCo isnt on loco.ubuntu.com I guess its supposed to be automated but were not listed :) we have events coming up we need to post
<nigelb> bkerensa: could you link me to the launchpad team please?
<rww> psh, I can answer that one. Because you're not in ~locoteams
<nigelb> ^ that.
<rww> (assuming the link to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-pnw on the [[OregonTeam]] wikipage is the right team)
<rww> although looking at it, you probably mean ~ubuntu-us-or, which is :\
<bkerensa> nigelb: http://www.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-or
<nigelb> bkerensa: ah, your team was recently added into ~locoteams
<nigelb> I'll poke chris to nudge the script that updates the teams
<bkerensa> yeah a day or two ago but my understanding is the script runs every 15 minutes pulling from launchpad
<bkerensa> :)
<nigelb> I'm guessing something broke. There has been issues with that machine.
<bkerensa> cool
<bkerensa> :)
<nigelb> any, poked chris. I'll poke him again in his am.
<nigelb> *anyway
<paultag> nigelb: we already did
<paultag> nigelb: ubuntu-us-or was added days ago, the migrate script runs every 20 minutes, something failed
<paultag> nigelb: both mike and chris know
<nigelb> paultag: yeah, they told me.
<paultag> kk
<h00k> I always forget to add this to my autojoin.
<h00k> Greetings from Wisconsin.
<paultag> h00k: Howdy :)
<bkerensa> :)
 * bkerensa pokes nigelb
<nigelb> hey
<nigelb> so, this is the comment from paultag.
<nigelb> 12:28 < paultag> nigelb: ubuntu-us-or was added days ago, the migrate script runs every 20 minutes, something failed
<nigelb> 12:29 < paultag> nigelb: both mike and chris know
<nigelb> so, yeah. We're aware and we're trying to fix :-)
<dscassel> Anybody have a script to auto-generate team report wiki markup from the LoCo directory?
<dscassel> That would be handy...
<pleia2> I wish :) if you write one I'd love a copy
<YoBoY> +1
<dscassel> :)
<czajkowski> bug already filed re team reports in the LD 
<czajkowski> find more developers :) 
<dscassel> I'll get on it in my copious free time. :)
<pleia2> yeah, I haven't done it myself because there are a couple bugs/projects lurking out there for it
<pleia2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-teamreports is still out there
<dscassel> I don't think it needs to be all singing and dancing.  I'll probably want to edit it to add details anyway.
<dscassel> tho if someone did the singing and dancing one, I wouldn't complain.
<pleia2> :)
<mhall119> dscassel: we provide a wonderful API for fetching that kind of data from LD
<mhall119> even a python library for it
<dscassel> mhall119: Ooh. Nice.
<mhall119> dscassel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoDirectory/API
<mhall119> also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoDirectory/API/Clients
<bkerensa> :P  @ paultag
<paultag> bkerensa: :P
 * nigelb should try to work on team reports.
 * bkerensa needs to do the same :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-08-04
<mhall119> oregon team is now loaded into loco-directory
<pleia2> woohoo!
<mhall119> pleia2: now can I get my hour back?
<pleia2> you have to submit a form
<pleia2> unfortunately it takes about an hour to fill out :(
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> I once built a time machine out of a cardboard box, but it only went into the future, and at the rate of one hour per hour.
<mhall119> I should probably file a patent on that
<mhall119> "Device and apparatus for slowly traveling through time in a single direction"
<mhall119> then I can sue everybody
<pleia2> I don't think my cardboard box time machine went any faster, it's a good thing I had an overactive imagination as a kid
<mhall119> +1
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> need some help..
<locodir-user> can u please help me to recover my ubuntu after false shutdown
<elky> locodir-user, you're better off asking in #ubuntu
<locodir-user> yes
<locodir-user> ubuntu 10
<locodir-user> now my filesystem is not mounting...can u please help how to mount filesystem using live cd
<elky> locodir-user, this is a channel for different questions. If you type '/join ubuntu' in the place you're typing messages to me, you will go to the channel that is for your question.
<elky> There are many more people there to help you.
<hjd> Hi all. This is a while ago, but is there any reason why I should receive an email telling me a team I am not member of has had their application as an Approved Loco Team declined? Is this sent to everyone who is an indirect member of ~locoteams?
<czajkowski> hjd: you'd be down as the team contact for the team 
<czajkowski> hjd: what team was this ?
<hjd> https://launchpad.net/~linux-traipu 
<hjd> I remember I had visited https://launchpad.net/~locoteams a couple of days before I got the email but I don't think I clicked on anything unless it was an accident.
<czajkowski> well it;s not a locoteam 
<Mirv> FYI http://meegonetwork.fi/~kyber/ubuntu-meego-stand-asm2011/20110804_036.jpg :)
<czajkowski> unless you're getting muddled in team and locoteam tbh 
<hjd> Oh, and I go the email 22 May 2011, so as I said, it is a while ago.
<czajkowski> hjd: well I'd hope it;s not a locoteam so :) 
<czajkowski> as they would now be unapproved 
<hjd> I just wondered as thought it was a bit strange I was notified about a team I'm not a member of.
<czajkowski> hjd: ok lets try this, are you a member of a locoteam 
<hjd> I am a member of ubuntu-no, which at least was an approved locoteam at that time (not too sure about current status :/)
<czajkowski> No ?
<czajkowski> hjd: team name ?
<hjd> Ubuntu Norge (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-no)
<czajkowski> Norway is unapproved 
<hjd> That's what I suspected.
<hjd> But they were approved earlier this year, weren't they?
<hjd> s/they were/Norway was/
<paultag> humm
<paultag> czajkowski: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-locoteams/+bug/784677
<ubot4> paultag: Error: Bug #784677 is private.
<paultag> looks like they dropped off czajkowski 
<paultag> hjd: is the team contact working on this?
<paultag> hjd: I'll add you to the rport, what's your lp username?
<czajkowski> paultag: they expired due to not submitting an application 
<paultag> hjd: it looks like no one bothered to file a re-application
<paultag> czajkowski: yeah, but it's not end of cycle yet
<czajkowski> we did say we were going to be stricter this cycle.
<paultag> true
<czajkowski> true not the end indeed. 
<czajkowski> just means more teams get extensions than others
<czajkowski> just trying to be fair is all 
<paultag> I'd not hold it against them if they came up with a steller app
<czajkowski> true 
<paultag> but I don't know that'll happen
<czajkowski> but if a team also doesnt know they've expired I am already worried 
<paultag> czajkowski: truth
<paultag> hjd: poke
<hjd> paultag: my lp username is "hjd". As for Norway re-application, I am not sure. It was mentioned a while back, but I am not sure how much have been done. I can try to poke some people there and see what happens I guess.
<paultag> hjd: you're subscribed to the re-approval task bug
<paultag> hjd: if you find anything out, positive or negitive, please let us know there
<czajkowski> via the bug 
<hjd> paultag: ah ok. 
<paultag> that way we can document it all nicely 
<czajkowski> via the bug 
<paultag> ja
<hjd> paultag: btw, do you know anything about the mail I got declining another team I am not a member of (see above)? I think it was addressed from you, actually.
<paultag> oh christ
<czajkowski> paultag: oi language 
<paultag> hjd: I don't have a clue
<paultag> hjd: do you have a copy?
<paultag> hjd: I send out so much mail I never know
<czajkowski> hjd: only mails you should get from us are concerning locoteams
<hjd> paultag: http://paste.ubuntu.com/658837/
<paultag> hummmm
<hjd> and I know it was sent ages ago and you have probably forgotten it :p
<paultag> ohhhhhhhhhhhh yes
<czajkowski> ahh a sub team 
<czajkowski> it's not a locoteam 
<paultag> some team wanted locoteams-approved to join LINUX TRAIPU
<paultag> hjd: so launchpad in all it's glory sends mail to every locoteams-approved member -- all 18,000 of them
<paultag> hjd: I'm sorry, really :)
<czajkowski> file a bug on lp :) 
<paultag> ja :)
<paultag> oh man, hjd parted
<paultag> I need to tweek irssi to show joins/parts when I'm talking to someone
<czajkowski> I have them on ignore 
<paultag> czajkowski: me too, but when I'm talking with someone, I like seeing them
<paultag> so I know if someone parts
<czajkowski> if I cant tab complete their name I know 
<hjd> paultag: did you get the link to paste before I disconnected?
<paultag> Oh shucks :)
<paultag> he's back 
<paultag> hey hjd 
<paultag> 19:44 < paultag> some team wanted locoteams-approved to join LINUX TRAIPU
<paultag> 19:45 < paultag> hjd: so launchpad in all it's glory sends mail to every
<paultag> locoteams-approved member -- all 18,000 of them
<paultag> 19:45 < paultag> hjd: I'm sorry, really :)
<paultag> hjd: still with me?
<hjd> paultag: haha :) ok, that's all right. I just wondered what was going on, if Launchpad for some reason thought I was a member of that team or something...
<hjd> also sorry for disconnecting. I am not sure what
<paultag> hjd: no it's quite alright :)
<paultag> hjd: anything else I can do to help?
<hjd> 's going on with my network at the moment.
<paultag> it's all good. Happens now and again :)
<hjd> the mystery of the email is solved, so I'm happy :)
<paultag> :)
<paultag> OK, I'm off to head home
<paultag> love ya'll dearly
<paultag> hjd: good luck! Let us know what's up :)
<hjd> I'll talk to some of the Ubuntu Norway people and figure out what we do with the reapproval, btw.
<czajkowski> hjd: thanks 
<chilicuil> hi there, does anyone here is also joining the ubuntu global jam?, I'm currently trying to get into the action, and currently I've talked with my ubuntu  local team (ubuntu-mx), we already have the place, and we'd like to make it as best as we can, we're planning translating, fixing bugs (basic bugs), triaging, as well  as having tables for general support, I'd just like to ear advices, this will be our first ugj!, how many strings do
<pleia2> your message cut off at "how many strings do"
<pleia2> but wow, sounds like you are doing well with planning!
<chilicuil> do u suggest?, how many bugs?, do u know of any free app to keep a track of our progress during the event?, any idea is welcome
<chilicuil> pleia2 
<pleia2> I've never run a big global jam, sorry
<czajkowski> chilicuil: a good way is to set out what yo want to acomplish for the day 
<czajkowski> so welcome people
<czajkowski> introduce people to reporting bugs on LP 
<czajkowski> team people up who have no experience with people who do 
<czajkowski> we often throw in a talk to break up the day 
<czajkowski> there is no min or max in bugs to do 
<czajkowski> it's more important to get people involved
<czajkowski> you can have people do bugs 
<czajkowski> documentation 
<czajkowski> translations 
<czajkowski> lots of choice 
<chilicuil> czajkowski: I wonder if those days ppl in ubuntu-motu, ubuntu-bugs is specially available or any other channel to help us out in case we need some extra help, we also will like to make them feel special and involved with something bigger, maybe a channel or something where other teams will be sendings how well is it going for them
<chilicuil> chilicuil: that's exactly how we're planning it, setting up groups for translating, bug triaging, and so on, it's almost completly organizated, but as we've never done it before any extra idea we thought could be no damage =)
<czajkowski> chilicuil: well not sure about those channels,people idle
<czajkowski> chilicuil: this channel helps out as well 
<chilicuil> czajkowski: nice, we'll encorage ppl to join this channel in addition to the main ones, it's very exciting!
<czajkowski> cool :) 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-08-05
<MagicFab> hi everyone
<MagicFab> I suppose it's been noted before but I've been wrong other times
<MagicFab> I can't access http://loco.ubuntu.com/, an error comes up:
<MagicFab> LoCo Directory has encountered an Error!
<MagicFab> Please try your request again.
<MagicFab> If you continue to experience problems with LoCo Team Directory, please Report it!
<czajkowski> hmm I'll ask in sysadmin channel
<czajkowski> nothing anyone can do in here 
<MagicFab> I've reported it here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/821398
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 821398 in loco-directory "Loco Directory site can't be used, error reported (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<czajkowski> MagicFab: we've alreayd metnioned it in the sysadmin channel, they're looking into it 
<MagicFab> czajkowski, sure, if someone else asks it'd be nice to direct them to the bug - if you experience the same maybe you can confirm it ?
<czajkowski> but it's not a bug
<czajkowski> it's the servers being restarted
<MagicFab> We should have a "(un)scheduled maintenance" accordingly :|
<MagicFab> Tx., I guess it'll be back shortly.
<MagicFab> Unfortunate timing :|
 * nigelb hugs czajkowski :)
<nigelb> Just saw the email and was getting to it, looks like you already did!
<czajkowski> what email ?
<nigelb> czajkowski: the bug
<czajkowski> oh right, it's not a bug 
<czajkowski> status has been updated in canocanil-sysadmin 
<mhall119> MagicFab: our server has been having hardware problems lately, we're waiting on a replacement
<czajkowski> mhall119: I did mark the bug invalid 
<mhall119> thanks czajkowski 
<czajkowski> np
<mhall119> now to delete all the error emails out of my inbox...
<MagicFab> Invalid ? Ah well.
<mhall119> MagicFab: there's nothing wrong with the code
<paultag> zomg loco.ubuntu.com is failed :)
<paultag> let's all email mhall119 
<czajkowski> paultag: do keep up 
<czajkowski> ;) 
<paultag> your server's down
<mhall119> paultag: we get emails for every 500 error 
<czajkowski> it's bee said, and we've poked sysadmins 
<czajkowski> it's now in their topic 
<czajkowski> nout more people can do till they fix it 
<paultag> there's a dilbert like this
<MagicFab> server down -> change DNS, put appropriate message. No code for that AFAIK. I call that a bug. This looks real bad on events.
<paultag> but I can't remember where or when because it was so old
<paultag> mhall119: it takes an hour to cascade
<mhall119> there's a dilbert like everything, just like XKCD
<paultag> sorry MagicFab 
<MagicFab> anyways, I have to run.
<paultag> MagicFab: it's not really doable, because a 2 minute hickup becomes a 2 hour error
<paultag> MagicFab: if anything it should be a function of that server
<paultag> to serve up a nicer page
<mhall119> DNS is slow to propogate
<paultag> an hour for the best case
<paultag> using DNS for this is overkill :(
<czajkowski> indeed
<nigelb> mhall119: Not sure I like my email flooded by django now :P
<mhall119> nigelb: too bad
<nigelb> mhall119: j/k :)
<bkerensa> Anyone know of any LoCo's that use MailChimp or something else to send a newletter through their mailing list?
<h00k> bkerensa: we use mailman: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-us-wi
<h00k> bkerensa: does this help?
<bkerensa> yeah
<mhall119> bkerensa: you can also use launchpad to send emails to anyone in your LP team
<mhall119> but mailman is the prefered resource
<czajkowski> bkerensa: mailman 
<bkerensa> I was thinking of using mailchimp to push a html newsletter to mailman
<bkerensa> :)
<czajkowski> hmm I set all newsletters to non html 
<czajkowski> I prefer text base
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> bkerensa: see? I told you :)
<paultag> yeah text for me as well :)
<paultag> but it sounds like a good idea
<czajkowski> pleia2: a case of ask 12 people the same question and still a non believer
<czajkowski> bkerensa: I think you'll find most geeks don't like HTML 
<czajkowski> we dont read it in our email clients 
<mhall119> bkerensa: if you want, you can use the wiki for a formatted newsletter, and just email everyone a link to that
<bkerensa> well someone important at Canonical once said... We must be new user friendly and modern
<czajkowski> and I tend to mark news letters that come with html as gibberish and delete 
<bkerensa> :P
<paultag> because stuff like <a href = '' >http://other.shit.domain.tld</a>
<bkerensa> mhall119: excellent idea
<paultag> so I prefer to read it in plain-text, and I don't like reading XML for fun :)
<czajkowski> bkerensa: that doesnt mean annoy geeks who like things a certain way either 
<bkerensa> czajkowsi: I had that exact debate many times at CLS and OSCON... I dont wanna lose gnome2
<bkerensa> :(
<czajkowski> gnome2 is going 
<czajkowski> for everyone 
<czajkowski> fact
<paultag> fork it :)
<cprofitt> I only take in plain text as well czajkowski 
<paultag> coffee, black
<paultag> I hate HTML email :)
<paultag> I also hate milk and sugar in my coffee
<nigelb> Yeah, HTML email has other things I don't like. Like tracking. I'm happy mailman doesn't do any of those.
<paultag> and spam links
<paultag> <a href = 'http://shady.domain.com/rolex.asp' >http://rolex.com/fancy-watches</a>
<nigelb> yeh
<paultag> fools 99% of people, according to a study I just made up
<nigelb> companies think people are idiots
<nigelb> they insert white png of 1 x 1 size for tracking
 * nigelb dislikes that thoroughly
<paultag> nigelb: dude, jam with us on turntable.fm
<paultag> nigelb: yeah that's lulzy
<nigelb> paultag: Does NOT work in India :\
<paultag> nigelb: aww, boo
<nigelb> HA, doesn't work outside US
<nigelb> "We're very sorry, but while we would love to let you in and rock out with us, we need to currently restrict turntable access to only the United States due to licensing constraints. "
<paultag> jeez
<nigelb> paultag: I'll get on in about a month when I move my server from germany to LA \o/
<paultag> nigelb: Deutschland, Deutschland, über alle :)
<cprofitt> hey nigelb 
<cprofitt> what is this turntable.fm thing?
<cprofitt> everyone still listening to the same music or some such
<paultag> cprofitt: yeah
<nigelb> hey cprofitt!
<cprofitt> based on Facebook?
<paultag> I think they use it for auth
<paultag> but no
<bkerensa> paultag: Can I PM?
<bkerensa> cprofitt: turntable.fm is for the win :)
<cprofitt> gotta run folks... 
<cprofitt> talk to you later.
<paultag> bkerensa: yeah, sure, but I'm just leaving the office
<paultag> bkerensa: you can PM me and I'll return the messages, or email me and I can answer on my phone, perhaps
<paultag> BBL :)
 * bkerensa pings paultag
<paultag> bkerensa: pong
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-08-06
<locodir-user> como se usa esto?
<locodir-user> hay alguien a quien pueda preguntar algo?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-08-07
<paultag> pleia2: do you happen to be about?
<pleia2> paultag: am now
<paultag> pleia2: shoot, I forget what I was going to ask you
<paultag> dang
<pleia2> :P
<paultag> oh well. Hope you're well
<pleia2> yep yep
<pleia2> tomorrow we're heading over to one of the partimus schools to ubuntu them up
<paultag> pleia2: nice! :)
<paultag> pleia2: I'd love to see photos :)
 * pleia2 will take some :)
<pleia2> it's one of the schools we don't have pictures of yet, so I'm excited to go
<pleia2> I've only been over there once, and only got to see their icky windows lab
<paultag> nice! :)
<paultag> good to know it's being purged :)
<pleia2> unfortunately it's not
<paultag> ah, blerg
<pleia2> once upon a time we ran their lab, then HP came along with a $30k grant for all new vista machines
<pleia2> but the teachers still wanted linux machines, so now we put them in classrooms
<pleia2> meanwhile half the windows PCs won't boot after a year because their unmaintained and the lab is a disaster
<pleia2> s/their/they're
<paultag> jeez
<paultag> shows them
<pleia2> http://blog.partimus.org/?p=63 is a little about the schools
<pleia2> school
<pleia2> the guy who wrote that is always disappointed when people don't care about "freedom" but I
<pleia2> 'm all "they're using linux just because it's awesome? awesome!"
<paultag> hahaha
<pleia2> we won, we can all go home now :)
<paultag> pleia2: Oh! You're a sysadmin type!
<pleia2> yeppers
<paultag> pleia2: So I'm working on Syn actively again
<paultag> pleia2: what's some things that you wish dpkg did that would make you say "Cool!" ?
<pleia2> hmm
<pleia2> not suck with config files
<paultag> humm
<pleia2> at least make a .old when you replace your config file with the new one
<pleia2> like it makes -dpkg
<paultag> pleia2: well what's interesting is that it can't klobber it
<paultag> pleia2: since it uses similinks, so I think I might be able to use md5 voodoo to extract local changes and see if I can't push it back out
<pleia2> hmm
<pleia2> so already it detects whether it was locally modified, if not it just replaces it
<pleia2> the problem comes in when you have to manage ones you edited, it's tedious and if you tell it to replace it anyway *poof* your old config is gone
<pleia2> plus it holds up the whole upgrade process until you answer the question about the config file
<paultag> pleia2: what I'm doing is when you do a new install, it installs the package to /syn/b/bash/4.3/1/root/bin/bash, so if you had .../root/etc/conf1, then it will stay in that directory
<pleia2> oh I see
<paultag> pleia2: I could write a tool that would let you view all sources that point at a file and look "back" in time 
<pleia2> what about changes you make to configs?
<paultag> pleia2: it would divert that to the /syn/ tree
<pleia2> I see
<paultag> pleia2: so it should be trivial to see all versions of, say, /etc/httpd.conf that exist in the syn tree
<pleia2> yeah, that's nice
<paultag> and yank the old one back or something
<pleia2> I hate config files :)
<paultag> pleia2: is that close?
<pleia2> yeah that's cool
<paultag> cool :)
<pleia2> ok here's one, a way to do dist-ugprade --exclude kernel-package-that-will-explode-my-machine
<paultag> pleia2: hahaha, totally
<pleia2> you can just do "apt-get install everything-but-stupid-package-you-don't-want" but that breaks dependencies
<pleia2> dependencies end up being marked as installed on their own
<paultag> hahahahaha
<pleia2> seriously, that's what I do now, it sucks
<pleia2> pinning can help, but if it's just a package I want to upgrade tomorrow rather than today it's an annoying thing to do
<paultag> oh I see
<pleia2> oh yeah, and I want a pinning process that doesn't suck :)
<paultag> pleia2: I'm hoping if I do the multi-version thing right, it should be easier to do that
<pleia2> ah, aptitude's ncurses interface allows you to hold stuff
<pleia2> (just asked my fiance, he uses aptitude, I don't)
<paultag> ah cool
<paultag> pleia2: anything else I should build in?
<pleia2> download speed limits on upgrades :)
<pleia2> --max_download_speed=1M
<paultag> pleia2: I'll worry about networked installs after it's working :)
<pleia2> fair enough
<paultag> :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<TrickyJ> Hey hi
<TrickyJ> !Ronnie ?
<ubot4> Factoid 'Ronnie ?' not found
<TrickyJ> hey guys was ronnie there today ?
<TrickyJ> YoBoY, did u sw ronnie 
<TrickyJ> ny was friends happy friendship day :)
<czajkowski> TrickyJ: Ronnie isn't even here 
<TrickyJ> oh ok czajkowski 
<TrickyJ> !ronnie
<ubot4> Factoid 'ronnie' not found
<TrickyJ> !trickyj
<ubot4> Factoid 'trickyj' not found
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-07-31
<locodir-user987> люди, привет, зашёл сюда через веб, через нормальный клиент можно сюда попасть? скажите сервер
<SergioMeneses> locodir-user987, can you write in English? please
<locodir-user987> sorry, i'l try :)
<SergioMeneses> locodir-user987, dont worry
<SergioMeneses> how can I help you?
<locodir-user987> how i can connect to this server with irc-client, not web ? tell me server please
<locodir-user987> or it's impossible ?
<SergioMeneses> locodir-user987, that is a technical question, this server is freenode and if you need help about technical things you can visit the channel #ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> locodir-user987, what client are you using?
<locodir-user987> pidgin
<SergioMeneses> you add an irc account and select freenode server... that's all
<SergioMeneses> later you have to indicate the channel, it will open a new window where you can do that
<locodir-user987> what server i must specify in TEXTBOX "server" in my account settings in pidgin ? there are no lists to select
<locodir-user987> just tell me string to type in textbox
<SergioMeneses> locodir-user987, I am not using pidgin right now maybe you can ask in #ubuntu channel
<SergioMeneses> I dont remember the settings about pidgin
<locodir-user987> ok,thanks
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-08-01
<sbc> Hi #locoteams
<sbc> It seems that UDS-r is going to happen in my city, Copenhagen, and I was wondering what is expected (if anything) from us as the local LoCo team?
<sbc> What experience have other LoCo teams had with regards to UDS?
<Pendulum> sbc: it depends on the LoCo team. The LoCo is not obligated to do anything. Some do if they choose to, but plenty of UDSes the LoCo doesn't do anything (other than maybe attend since attending UDS is free)
<YoBoY> great news, in Europe again :)
<YoBoY> sbc, yes, the loco don't have to do anything, but planning an awesome international ubuntu hour, or something similar is always a good idea ;)
<czajkowski> sbc: when thetime comes add details like public transport
<czajkowski> or maybe you want to do stuff like San Fran did see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Q  as an example 
<sbc> How about accommodations? Will there be a need for sofas to crash on, or do most attendees have hotelrooms?
<YoBoY> sbc, it's for people who want to come but are not sponsored by canonical. You can give them some tips on where they can find other accomodations less expensive not too far from the uds hotel.
<locodir-user> the only reason I'm on this chat is because windows update broke my vista computer and so I'm looking for how to make ubuntu run better :)
<locodir-user> actually this is my vista computer, vista is broken and is always a blue screen now, dang it microsoft...
<YoBoY> locodir-user, hi, wrong chan, for support on ubuntu go to the #ubuntu channel :) 
<locodir-user> oh okay!
<JoseeAntonioR> !support
<ubot2> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<locodir-user> join #ubuntu
<JoseeAntonioR> locodir-user: it's /join #ubuntu
<locodir-user> Доброго времени суток
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-08-02
<czajkowski> huats: ping 
<czajkowski> huats: we have a eeting in 2 hours time 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-07-29
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-07-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-07-31
<dholbach> good morning
<trinikrono> goodmornings!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-08-01
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-useroleo> since i installed ubuntu 13.04 my pc is very slow any help please
<trinikrono> happy emancipation from ubuntu-tt todays a holiday :D
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-08-02
<locodir-user> hi guys
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-08-04
<trinikrono> good morning, whats happening locos
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-07-28
<dholbach> good morning
<aggelis> EXW PROVLIMA ME KARTA GRAFIKWN
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-07-29
<dholbach> good morning
<CajunTechie2> Hello everyone! Do loco teams need to be on a state level?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-07-30
<skellat> !lococouncil
<CajunTechie> Hello again everyone. It looks like I dropped off last time before anyone could answer my question so i'll ask again: do locoteams need to be statewide?
<skellat> CajunTechie: Under current protocols, yes.  What part of the USA are you located in?
<CajunTechie> Skellat I'm in Oklahoma. I have a state LoCo but they seem fairly inactive and far away from a lot of the population I want to focus on.
<skellat> What area in Oklahoma do you want to focus on?
<CajunTechie> Well, I specifically want to focus on extreme NE Oklahoma. But I'd like to focus on most of the rural areas. Many residents can't get to Tulsa or OKC because they are too far away.
<CajunTechie> Specifically, I'd like to create a virtual LoCo and perhaps a LUG to service those people.
<skellat> Okay
<belkinsa> Bah, internet connection died on me.
<skellat> CajunTechie: The best thing to do at this point is to write your idea up as an e-mail and send it to LoCo Council at loco-council@ubuntu.com so that we can help you find a way to make it happen
<CajunTechie> Skellat: Excellent! Thank you very much. I'll do that tonight or tomorrow after I get some hard ideas down.
<skellat> Thank you CajunTechie 
<CajunTechie> Thank you!
<dholbach> good morning
<renemanasse> !lococouncil
<renemanasse> who can hel me??
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-locoteams to: LoCo Council Vanguard: None (ubottu currently missing) || Full team list: https://launchpad.net/~locoteams || Report hosting issues to rt@ubuntu.com || Need a forum?  http://tinyurl.com/ReqLoCoForum || Software support in #ubuntu #xubuntu #kubuntu #lubuntu #ubuntu-gnome #edubuntu #ubuntustudio or #ubuntu+1
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-locoteams to: LoCo Council Vanguard: None (ubottu missing), e-mail loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com || Full team list: https://launchpad.net/~locoteams || Report hosting issues to rt@ubuntu.com || Need a forum?  http://tinyurl.com/ReqLoCoForum || Software support in #ubuntu #xubuntu #kubuntu #lubuntu #ubuntu-gnome #edubuntu #ubuntustudio or #ubuntu+1
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-07-31
<loekanle> I need help
<loekanle> can somebody help me???
<loekanle> can I get some tech support?
<pleia2> loekanle: you want #ubuntu for tech support :) this channel is for chatting with folks about local ubuntu teams
<loekanle> where do I get Tech support??
<pleia2> /join #ubuntu
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-locoteams to: LoCo Council Vanguard: skellat (ubottu missing), e-mail loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com || Full team list: https://launchpad.net/~locoteams || Report hosting issues to rt@ubuntu.com || Need a forum?  http://tinyurl.com/ReqLoCoForum || Software support in #ubuntu #xubuntu #kubuntu #lubuntu #ubuntu-gnome #edubuntu #ubuntustudio or #ubuntu+1
* jose changed the topic of #ubuntu-locoteams to: For help about LoCo Teams write !lococouncil || Full team list: https://launchpad.net/~locoteams || Report hosting issues to rt@ubuntu.com || Need a forum?  http://tinyurl.com/ReqLoCoForum || Software support in #ubuntu #xubuntu #kubuntu #lubuntu #ubuntu-gnome #edubuntu #ubuntustudi
* jose changed the topic of #ubuntu-locoteams to: For help about LoCo Teams write !lococouncil || Full team list: https://launchpad.net/~locoteams || Report hosting issues to rt@ubuntu.com || Need a forum?  http://tinyurl.com/ReqLoCoForum || Software support in #ubuntu #xubuntu #kubuntu #lubuntu #ubuntu-gnome #edubuntu #ubuntustudio
<dholbach> good morning
<renemanasse_> Some one can helpme??
<renemanasse_> hi every bady
<renemanasse_> Joeb454: you can help me??
<Joeb454> me? I don't know what you need help with
<belkinsa> Joeb454, if you need Ubuntu support, please type in /j #ubuntu to join the Ubuntu Support channel.  This channel is for LoCo support and other LoCo topics.
<geochr> Hi all, is someone available from the  !lococouncil ?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-08-01
<dholbach> good morning
<cprofitt> orning dholbach 
<dholbach> hi cprofitt
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-08-02
<wxl> !lococouncil
<ubot5> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, costales, jose, SergioMeneses, skellat and PabloRubianes - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-08-03
<tarregas>  not speak English, there is someone who speaks Spanish?
<tarregas> Thanks!
<pleia2> !es
<ubot5> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-07-27
<Kilos> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij 
<dholbach> hi Kilos, hey svij
<svij> hi Kilos and dholbach 
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning!
<dholbach> hey nhaines
<nhaines> I spent a bit of time looking at the Free Culture Showcase, and I was wondering if the Ubuntu Artwork Team is still active, or who's curating the community wallpapers for the release.
<nhaines> Or, if the FCS is just the example video and music, then that's a lot simpler.
<dholbach> nhaines, maybe it could be done just like the wallpaper competition - so submit an image in a flickr group (or something) - unfortunately I don't know who's active in the artwork team
<nhaines> dholbach: I'm trying to nail down the scope.  The Ubuntu Free Culture Showcase used to include the wallpapers too.
<dholbach> cool
<nhaines> Otherwise, the video submissions are sent to a special Vimeo group and the audio submissions go to a special SoundClound group.
<nhaines> So I assume I'm not taking over the wallpaper stuff.  :)  Do you know who's doing that stuff?  We might want to share submission dates.
<dholbach> nhaines, I think it was https://launchpad.net/~iain-farrell
<nhaines> dholbach: thanks!  Should I email him?  Do you know if his @ubuntu is best or is a @canonical address better?
<dholbach> ubuntu or gmail should work fine
<nhaines> Then consider him harassed!  :D
<nhaines> (Well, I'll just email him and ask about his schedule for the submissions and if he wants to be co-terminous.)
<nhaines> dholbach: thanks so much.  I got an email out.  :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-07-28
<dholbach> good morning
<Na3iL> good morning dholbach 
<dholbach> hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> hows you :)
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij and all others
<dholbach> good good - how about you?
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<Kilos> good ty
<Na3iL> good ty :) 
<augusto> bom dia
<svij> nhaines: any updates for ubucon.org planned?
<Kilos> night all
 * genii waves to Kilos and turns off the coffeepot
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> ty genii sorry been very busy
<genii> Yes, I understand
<Kilos> have a good day
<nhaines> svij: nothing planned at the moment... I need to get on the phone with Richard some time and also talk with some others about the summit.ubuntu.com code.
<nhaines> Okay, I guess there are *plans*, but they're not scheduled plans yet, just idea.  :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-07-29
<dantrix> hola, alguien online?
<nhaines> Estoy online.  :)
<dantrix> tengo un amigo que tiene la version 14.04, quiere jugar al world of warcraft pero tiene un problema con el grafico, le sale el puntero edl mouse y la musica pero no puede jugar
<dantrix> le pase una guia de youtube para que lo use con el wine
<nhaines> Este channel es para Community, no para support, lo siento.  :)
<nhaines> !support
<ubot5> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<nhaines> !es
<ubot5> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<nhaines> ¡Los otros puedan usteden ayudan!
<dantrix> a verdad
<dantrix>  no me acordaba , gracias
<nhaines> No problemo. ¡Buenas suerte!  :D
<dantrix> ty everybody
<nhaines> Cheers.  :)
<svij> nhaines: yep, plans from that UOS meeting. whats the issue about the code of summit.ubuntu.com?
<jose> svij: someone needs to set it up and configure it, plus a new template would be needed.
<jose> svij: I can take care of the setup part for sure, but we'd still need the design :)
<jose> in the meantime, if you want yours hosted on summit we could try that after ubuconla...
<svij> jose: sorry, but why is there a new template needed?
<jose> because 1.- it says ubuntu developer summit and we need that changed to ubucon, and 2.- it's *full* of UDS links
<svij> ah
<svij> I personally would like to self-host it, because I don't like "jumping" URLs (that means jumping between s.ubuntu.com and ubucon.de, like ubuconla does)
<jose> yeah, since we change hosting each year because of hopping countries it's difficult for us
<jose> the organizing country needs to find its hosting for the rest of the year
<svij> oh summit is still using an outdated django version.
<svij> would like to help, but I've got no time to do all the things which I would like to do…
<svij> but I want to make a documentation for "How to run an ubucon"
<jose> we can work on that for sure :)
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij jose and others
<jose> o/
<Kilos> first meeting of the africa continent tonight all in #ubuntu-africa
<jose> not sure I can join :(
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<jose> the last couple days have been public holidays here in Peru, and I may go have a small-ish family trip tomorrow (or well, later today)
<Kilos> not a prob jose 
<Kilos> im sure one of the big guns will pop in and give us their blessing
<Kilos> even if i hve to ping them hehe
<svij> hey Kilos 
<dholbach> dpm, should we have another UGJ planning meeting with the LoCo Council and others?
<dpm> dholbach, makes sense. It'd be good to get jose there too if he's around, to promote the UbuConLA+
<dholbach> dpm, cool
<nhaines> dholbach, dpm: when are you thinking?
<elacheche> dholbach, thank you very much for the investigation about the Ubuntu Mail Aliases creation.. Unfortunately am a little bit busy those days.. That's why you didn't get feedback from my side.. I'll share my question asap via email :)
<dholbach> elacheche, no worries
<dholbach> nhaines, no idea - dpm: did you have a date/time already?
<elacheche> dpm is here too :D thank you too dpm :D
<dpm> dholbach, nhaines, I hadn't thought of a date yet, but I'm planning to be off this week tomorrow and Friday.
<dpm> elacheche, you're welcome :)
<nhaines> Well, I'm up for it although I expect my weird sleep schedule will keep for the rest of the week.
<Kilos> aw where is pleia2 
<genii> Busy doing something productive, most likely :) 
<Kilos> hi genii 
<Kilos> the ubuntu-africa meeting starts in 45 mins about
<Kilos> i was hoping i could het her there
<Kilos> she said i should ping her
<Kilos> are there any other council members here that could grace us with their presence for a few minutes in about 40 mins time?
<Kilos> mr nhaines 
 * genii makes a fresh pot of coffee
<Kilos> woooo
<genii> :D
<PabloRubianes> Kilos: where's the meeting?
<Kilos> #ubuntu-africa PabloRubianes 
<Kilos> everyone is welcome
<PabloRubianes> Im at office but i'll be there
<PabloRubianes> :)
<Kilos> cool ty very much
<Kilos> im sure when we sign in having some ubuntu top brass there will encourage others
<pleia2> Kilos: sorry, had a family emergency, have returned!
<Kilos> aw sorry pleia2 
<Kilos> can you grace us with your presence please #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> you dont have to spend much time there
<pleia2> :)
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> im so happy
<Na3iL> I hope that ur family okay pleia2 :)
<pleia2> Na3iL: thank you, my little cat has had a rough time lately, just had to get checkup and medicine
<Na3iL> oh my! I hope that ur cat is okay..
<Kilos> aw shame
<pleia2> Na3iL: thanks, she's on the mend :)
<Kilos> pleia2  ty so much for attending
<Kilos> went a bit fast for me at times
<Kilos> and PabloRubianes and mhall119 
<pleia2> haha, me too, but it sounds like you're in the right track
<pleia2> and it's wonderful to see so much excitement!
<Kilos> great to have your support
<Kilos> haha but im happy
<pleia2> :)
<PabloRubianes> Kilos: great work
<Kilos> ty PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> hope this effort pays off
<Kilos> took 7 months but well worth it i think
<PabloRubianes> yes to get healthy LoCos needs work
<Kilos> i will blog soon, i have spread the wings a bit more now
<Kilos> inviting all the lugs to join us as well
<PabloRubianes> if this helps to empower LoCos it could replicate in other continents
<Kilos> well i hope so
<Kilos> i have 2 countries with only lugs with some ubuntu users in and they have said they would like to form locos
<PabloRubianes> Kilos: if they need help send them to the LoCo Council
<Kilos> will do
<Kilos> many of the lug peeps think a bit differently about things but with a smile and friendly works they will come around
<PabloRubianes> good
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<Kilos>  i have the first one in already and maybe tomorrow the second one
<Kilos> we made a section for lugs today
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-07-30
<Kilos> morning everyone
<svij> morning Kilos!
<Kilos> hi svij 
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach 
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<haefster> Hey guys...is this the German chat?
<haefster> I 've been setting up an Ubuntu VSFTP Server....I am only able to connect to the Server via SFTP connection. Where do I change the Server to a pure FTP?
<svij> haefster: hey, you'll find the support channel in #ubuntu oder in #ubuntu-de (german)
<JanC> also, vsftpd doesn't support SFTP...
<overflyer> hi guys anybody here who can help me concerning wlan0 interface on a ubuntu serve (via console) with wpa_supplicant? basically everything works great 1) wpa_supplicant.conf is configured 2) /etc/network/interface is configured 3) ifup -v wlan0 does not throw a single error with the result that i can ssh to the server after this command right away, however i get NO internet connectivity. My linux knowledge ius very medium so
<overflyer> ifconfig also shows that the network is configured... LAN works, but why no ping or apt-get ? 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-07-31
<Kilos> morning svij nhaines genii mhall119 and all others
<svij> hi Kilos 
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach 
<Kilos> you musta had a hand in everything, because you said good luck when i started the africa project
<dholbach> mh, what do you mean? :)
<Kilos> haha remember when i started looking for missing locos in africa
<Kilos> thats when you said good luck
<Kilos> and its all been good, albeit a slow process
<dholbach> ah yes - how's the ubuntu africa project coming on? from how many countries did you hear back?
<Kilos> got 16 of the 18 joined all ready
<Kilos> and one lug
<Kilos> and some lug members that join us on #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> http://kilosubuntu.blogspot.com
<dholbach> very nice :)
<Kilos> sorry, power cut
 * genii makes more coffee
<Kilos> ooooo yay coffeee
<Kilos> genii  im back
<Kilos> smelled the coffee
 * genii slides Kilos a fresh mug
<Kilos> w0000t ty so much
<genii> Heh, anytime, of course
<Kilos> :D
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-08-01
<Kilos> morning everyone
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-08-02
<Kilos> morning all
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-08-01
<ahoneybun> mhall119: any news about the meetup? people are starting to get emails about it
<ahoneybun> it will not be good if people see it as going away
<mhall119> ahoneybun: it's supposed to be paid this week, meetup.com has been informed of that, but it doesn't seem to stop the emails from going out :(
<ahoneybun> I'll see if I can stop it
<ahoneybun> I'll send a group email to info everyone
<ahoneybun> sent a email from the meetup and to the list explaining the issue
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-08-02
<thakur-akshay16> how to refresh ubuntu
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-08-04
<locodir-user> Hi, how do i make my own LoCoTeam ?
<Kilos> locodir-user check here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto
<locodir-user> k
<Kilos> locodir-user where are you?
<Kilos> and have you checked if there isnt an existing loco
<locodir-user> I am living in Emden/Ostfriesland -- FRG,Germany
<locodir-user> not a single german..., wired..
<Kilos> dholbach svij you have some tips for locodir-user 
<Kilos> both are in germany
<dholbach> locodir-user, there already is a german team
<dholbach> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-de-locoteam/ lists some of the team's resources
<dholbach> (mailing list, web site, forum, etc.
<dholbach> )
<locodir-user> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<Kilos> ty dholbach 
<dholbach> anytime
<locodir-user> okay... http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-de-locoteam/
<locodir-user> But i still could create a own group , could i ?
<Kilos> dholbach <locodir-user> But i still could create a own group , could i ?
<dholbach> locodir-user, in general it often makes more sense to bundle efforts and work together
<dholbach> otherwise you'll end up redoing a lot of the same
<dholbach> and waste efforts this way
<locodir-user> dholbach: okay..
<dholbach> I'd just send a mail to the current team and let them know where you are and what you'd like to do
<dholbach> they should be able to bring you in touch with others who have similar interests or live in the same area
<svij> locodir-user: moin! you might find something here: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/forum/anwendertreffen-messen/
<svij> locodir-user: this seems to be your area, but that thread is 9 years old → https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/linux-und-ubuntuusers-im-raum-fri-wtm-aur-emd/
<Kilos> ty svij 
<mhall119> svij: hey, have you had a change to look at dates for Global Jam?
<wxl> mhall119: technically that was my job and i haven't got ot it yet :(
<mhall119> ah, right, had you two mixed up, sorry
<mhall119> I sent you all the event metrics I can get from LTP
<wxl> i hope to have some time to get to it this weekend mhall119 
<mhall119> wxl: thanks
<wxl> mhall119: i just became a landlord so i've been really busy!
<mhall119> oh man, I've heard horror stories, I hope you get good tennants
<wxl> these people are freaking wonderful
<svij> wxl: tahsnk!
<svij> thanks* …
<wxl> svij: np. thanks for all your help!
 * ahoneybun wonders what to do next year for Global Jam
<ahoneybun> mhall119: you better come down for this release party
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-08-05
<Kilos> o/
<elacheche> o/
<ahoneybun> popey: is the CLS fun but also helpful?
<ahoneybun> Kilos elacheche o/
<Kilos> hi ahoneybun 
<popey> ahoneybun: I enjoyed it a lot
<mhall119> pleia2: ping
<mhall119> argh, nevermind, it's late where you are
<mhall119> nhaines: ping
<pleia2> only 8pm
<pleia2> early where he is ;)
<mhall119> pleia2: didn't want to bother you, but since you're here, did Dante pay for California's meetup group?
<pleia2> yep
<mhall119> ok, they were paid by Canonical, but it doesn't look like our pro account has been re-enabled yet :(
<pleia2> did nhaines talk to you about it?
<mhall119> not yet
<pleia2> it was a mistake, this fellow has nothing to do with us
<mhall119> oh? Well that's probably not good
<pleia2> he just answered the email when it said the group was going away, apparently he was trying to create his own group
<pleia2> no, it's very bad
<pleia2> he won't give it back because he paid mobey
<pleia2> money too
<mhall119> does he want to be repaid in order to give it back? Or does he just not want to give it back?
<pleia2> repaid
<mhall119> ok
<pleia2> no ransom, just doesnt want to be out the money he paid
<mhall119> understandable, though paying without asking first wasn't a great idea
<pleia2> well, it dod send like  emails begging for someobe to pay :(
<pleia2> stupid meetup
<pleia2> 4 emails
<mhall119> yeah, I got them for Florida's group too
<mhall119> I think itnet7 has paid for ours now
<pleia2> heh
<mhall119> and I've only got a billing email address for meetup, but I'll try and figure out what we need to do to resolve this
<pleia2> meetup has been nice for reaching more people, but this mess has been such a time sink for me
<pleia2> thanks
<mhall119> yeah, sorry for that
<mhall119> btw, you're making me incredibly jealous with your trip photos
<mhall119> the food, the sights, nigelb.....
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> it's great here
<mhall119> pleia2: (if you're still awake) and nhaines: I spoke to a meetup.com rep and was told that Dante has been refunded his money. If that's not enough for him to give the group back to the loco team, please let me know and I'll take further action
<whalenjerry> hello
<whalenjerry> any body know how to run directv player on 14.10?
<wxl> whalenjerry: this channel is really only for discussion related to the subject of creating and maintaining lococouncil. 
<wxl> whalenjerry: for software support, as the topic reads, see #ubuntu, etc.
<wxl> whalenjerry: however, 14.10 is EoL and unsupported https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2015-July/000197.html
<whalenjerry> so you think i need to go 16
<wxl> i think it would be a good idea if you want the latest security updates and if you want to be using a supported release
<whalenjerry> what do you guys try to tackle here?
<wxl> local communities of ubuntu users
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-08-06
<whalenjerry> im a noob, trying to get dangerous
<wxl> you could try to find your nearby loco and see if others want to get dangerous with you
<whalenjerry> is this the nevada group
<wxl> this channel covers ALL of the teams around the world
<wxl> i assume you're in nv?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-08-07
<Researcher> Hello all
<Kilos> o/
<Researcher> o/ 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-08-01
<omar-itsupport> Hello 
<mhall119> daker: hey, it looks like the loco team portal isn't able to pull Flicker images anymore, do you know what's happened?
<mhall119> I suspect an API changed or key has expired
<daker> mhall119: hi, ok i'll take a look at it when i am home
<mhall119> thanks daker 
<mhall119> I also found that pix.ie doesn't appear to be around anymore
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-08-02
<Slygon> il.archive.ubuntu.com responding with 503
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-07-30
<youngbin_> nhaines: It seems like all LoCo Council Members are done with feedbacks and voting. It think it's time to finalize the bug for our reverification application.
<youngbin_> nhaines: It seems like all LoCo Council Members are done with feedbacks and voting. I think it's time to finalize the bug for our reverification application.
<alice_> hej
<alice_> ima koga? 
<CrazyLemon> !hr
<ubot5> Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<alice_> wtf 
<alice_> zasto? :////// 
<CrazyLemon> zato sto je ovaj kanal english only :)
<alice_> ah i thought its serbian 
<alice_> ok i can speak english as well 
<CrazyLemon> sure.. also troll town is on the right
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alice_> so i'm a noob and just installed debian 
<alice_> and i need help setting my wifi 
<alice_> anyone kind enough to give me a hand? 
<CrazyLemon> sure.. try #ubuntu-rs
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-08-01
<ski_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Tojil> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Tojil> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<GeekDude3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<GeekDude3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<information16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ljharb6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<PrettyKittie15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<PrettyKittie15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<PrettyKittie15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest43996> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest43996> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest43996> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<e-mail> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<if`m> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<if`m> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<cebor13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cebor13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<cebor13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<RoyK29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<L0S> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bananas11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<apollo1322> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<apollo1322> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<morsik8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bodeezl0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bodeezl0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bodeezl0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Iota22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Iota22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Iota22> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Ritche3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Ritche3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Ritche3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Ritche3> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<stevoo10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<stevoo10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<stevoo10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<stevoo10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<LadyElusive6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Waggie19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<averell15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<averell15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<averell15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<averell15> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<nope__> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nope__> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Ragnor18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Nineteen> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Nineteen> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Hoolootwo> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pinPoint18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Nietzsche0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Looking> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Looking> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<cyberlard10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Immune> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<HackMaster17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<HackMaster17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<HackMaster17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<kunwon119> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<crayon23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<crayon23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Exagone3136> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Exagone3136> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Exagone3136> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<d10n11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<d10n11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<d10n11> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<manish23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<abian12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<aykut21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nhandler27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nhandler27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Aprexer> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Aprexer> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Aprexer> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<hpt> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<dlcastc> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<dlcastc> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<IntPtr12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<justJanne19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tsglove> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<khronosschoty20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<heinrich599124> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jercos25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ForexTrader> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ikevin23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Moyst8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<samouy15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<uptime9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<wsm> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bathtub_shark3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<eth214> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Zalabaslea> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<hammond20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rwg26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<moonlight21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<phoe11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<phoe11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<phoe11> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jelly12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<burnout_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<burnout_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<burnout_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-08-02
<planigan5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<chaoscon17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ByronJohnson5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<justif7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<justif7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<justif7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<qew> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sneakyness4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<oleo> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sulvone18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ckeltz4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Nick`> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pendo3241> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rodarmor9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<theaetetus> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<simon_-_0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<diz20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<phoe18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<dlcastc> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<dlcastc> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<foamz10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<TheoM> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Ron__> Join
<Ron__> What is the geographic focus of the chat space
<Ron__> Rather than starting in a whole municipal community, has there been success in the collaboration of , say, 5 like-minded business people bartering services?
<Raccoon> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cats28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lkoranda17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<AC`97_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Kinny29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Kinny29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Michail1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jcline11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jcline11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jcline11> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jcline11> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Richard_Cavell> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sujeet17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sujeet17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<prawnsalad14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MrHands3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MeiR> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mentifis9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<erasmus20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<erasmus20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<barbietoss> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest79333> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Nightmare14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Sebastien9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<trisk22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<TheSilentLink18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<TheSilentLink18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<TheSilentLink18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest85043> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<f25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<f25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<f25> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<f25> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Cork8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<opung2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest525> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<physpi25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<iczero12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sh4nks14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<xerox12325> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<beaver2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Bock> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<quiz9615> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<quiz9615> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Spaulding18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mub> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mub> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ramsey8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ramsey8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<badet0s13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<swordsmanz5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<BranchPredictor1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-08-03
<DataComputist> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tomaw6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tomaw6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tomaw6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<irinix13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Laif> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Laif> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Laif> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-08-04
<wxl> we are now registered users only to keep out the riff raff, at least until such time as it subsides
<hggdh> so... if any of you are not yet registered Freenode users, consider registering now
